# 8mm Collet



## merlingagriel (Nov 16, 2009)

I dont know if anybody could point me in the right dirction here. I am after an 8mm collet that will fit my half inch Ryobi router. According to the manual they only do quarter inch and half inch collets for this machine. Is there a third party company that makes collets? Any help would be much appreciated.

thanks Pete


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Surrey!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Yes, there is, However, it will have to be the same outside dimension as your i/4, or 1/2 in bit. That may take an incredible amount of detective work. I wouldn't know where to tell you to start.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

merlingagriel said:


> I dont know if anybody could point me in the right dirction here. I am after an 8mm collet that will fit my half inch Ryobi router. According to the manual they only do quarter inch and half inch collets for this machine. Is there a third party company that makes collets? Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks Pete


I dunno about a collett, they do have reducers available:
Maintenance - Router Collet Reducers
I suspect you would be able to find one cheaper than eagle america if you do some searching, I just happened to remember they had them.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Rockler sells a 8 MM bushing for their dovetail bits. It just fits inside your standard 1/2" collet. Their item number is 24635.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Many don't have the 8mm on hand, but you can buy a set of bits off ebay and get them in the set,,they are the LONG bits, that comes in real handy , so you can see what you are doing with ..

You can also get the set below from MLCS, but not with the 8mm item but the price is right..

16 pc 8mm Shank Dovetail Router Bit Set For Leigh Jig - eBay (item 140360137847 end time Nov-22-09 10:23:27 PST)

adaptor bushings and ball bearing guides

=========


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I've not seen anyone offering the collets seperately, although I found that my ultra cheap MacAllister 1250 that came new with 50 carbide bits off German eBay a couple of years ago for IIRC Eur30, had exactly the same collets and included proper 1/4", 8mm, 12mm and 1/2" collets which fitted fine, which made my big Ryobi very versatile and the MacAllister router itself like for nothing. 

The Ryobi was cheap, too, and bought primarily for the two side fences that came with it, one micro adjustable, and which fit every router I've got, even the equally cheap Einhell 850.

I've been surprised at the interchangeability of parts between different makes. It's sometimes cheaper to buy a whole router with included extras than to buy dedicated spares for the more expensive ones. The little Einhell, which is an old Elu knock off, gets a lot of use and I'm able to use it with a micro adjustable fence or two fences and a micro adjustable depth gauge, all of which came with other machines. It came with 6mm collets but I even managed to get 1/4" ones out of Einhell UK, as for the UK market they supply them with just 1/4" ones.

The MacAllister collets even fitted my DeWalt 625, although that only normally gets used with the 1/2" one that came with it.

Since things like collets are almost certainly bought in from a specialist manufacturer, someone out there must be supplying them.

ISTR that in the UK, MacAllister is a house brand of B&Q. You might try checking there. Maybe they have a duff one returned that you could buy for the bits?


----------



## merlingagriel (Nov 16, 2009)

*Collets*

Thanks guys that's great help.
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I know for a fact that Makita have a 1/2" to 8mm reducer available in the UK, there really isn't anything wrong with a reducer especially from a company like Makita.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

Pete,

Lee Valley sells them. 8mm is a common size for bits in Europe. Halfway between a 1/4" and a 1/2" bit. Strong without being a Moose.

Gary Curtis


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Check with Trend Machinery u.k. They have a range of collets.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Trend do a number of Ryobi collets. Check out the bottom of this page.
http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/productlist/4/207/Other_Makes.html


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Is this the one for your router?
http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/product/50436007/4/207/collet_for_ryobi_r150_8mm_.html
A bit pricy.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dang, Mike... Do you get *kissed* also for that price? The collet, nut and retainer for my PC7518 is only about half that, in USD.


----------



## davcefai (Aug 3, 2009)

You can also try Trend in the UK. They have quite a range.


----------



## merlingagriel (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, I have managed to get a reducing sleeve from Axminster Tools, for £4 50. Job done. Thanks again


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> Is this the one for your router?
> http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/product/50436007/4/207/collet_for_ryobi_r150_8mm_.html
> A bit pricy.


Hmm and just the bare collet ! Actually, it looks like an industry standard. I wonder what Crawford Collets charge? I didn't initially think of them. I would almost bet Trend would have bought them there in pre China days. 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I too am staggered by the price that Trend want. I bought a spare nut for £7 on ebay, to make up a new integrated collet/nut.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks worse ! If I've got the right ones they are UKP36 + Tax !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

8mm router shanks are a bit stiffer than 1/4" ones. I will stick with what I have, even though I continue to add to my collection of 1/2" shank cutters.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike Wingate said:


> 8mm router shanks are a bit stiffer than 1/4" ones.


:jester::jester: Braggart! :jester::jester:


----------

